

Four failure modes of Hacker Schoolers - davidbalbert
https://www.hackerschool.com/blog/66-four-failure-modes-of-hacker-schoolers

======
ktt3ja
A very insightful post. I'm not a Hacker Schooler, but I find myself afflicted
by these "failure modes" at various times. I can especially identify with the
"too much task-switching" problem. I'm often unable to identify my priority,
and when I thought I would just pick something to learn out of a list of
things that seem interesting/valuable, I'd have doubt about my choice almost
immediately. I wonder what the solution to this would be?

